# 1988? Bianchi Premio



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

This is my latest acquisition! Found it here in Mexico in the corner of an obscure shop in the town where I live. The shop is closed 90% of the time. The original tires were crunchy but the rest of the bike except for a few dings in the paint was in almost new condition. I paid $170 for the bike as I found it. Except for rims and spokes I had the rest of the items I added in my stash of extra parts. It's heavy but I will be using it mainly for errands etc.

The rims were Araya 27" and flimsy. I tried to true up the rear but tensioning the drive side twisted the rims way out of whack. I changed the rims to 700 Alex AT400 like are currently used on the 2005-6 Pistas. I also added new bar tape and Kool Stop brake pads and holders. Tires are Conti Ultra 3000. 

After a good tear down and clean up this looks like a new bike as it was never out in the sun. I need to find some nail polish the same color as the paint to touch up the knicks where the white base coat is showing though. The chain rings and cassette are like new.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice bike...I have one too only mine is black...It's a very sweet riding frame...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*I have a Celeste one...*

heavy when you pick it up but somehow doesn't feel heavy on the road at all.

Nice find, I paid that much for the frame and fork.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

racerx said:


> heavy when you pick it up but somehow doesn't feel heavy on the road at all.
> 
> Nice find, I paid that much for the frame and fork.


I've not had much chance to ride it until last night. You're right, heavy, but once under way it's smooth as silk and you don't notice. I'm going to love it. I would have preferred celeste, but as you say at this price I'll ride red. Besides all my other bikes are red.


----------



## bjm (Feb 21, 2005)

*It's my main ride*

I found the same bike and tore it down. I replaced the wheels with velocity deep v's w/a rear flip flop hub.....It rides like a caddy and has the giddyup of much lighter material....I 've since wrapped the frame in tennis racquet tape b/c it has yet to have one scratch on it....I bought it in super cherry condition for 50 bucks. I sold the left over components and the extras they threw in for 2 hundi. So I'm 50 bucks into my favorite ride....


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Awe those Araya rims. My retro ride is a 1990ish Alfana, Tange Prestige Chromo in Celeste. I love it dearly (yes, it is heavy). But those damn rims. I was constantly out of true. I did replace the wheelset on mine.


----------



## thenazz (Apr 23, 2005)

*Testify!*

My first good bike was an old late eighties/early ninties Premio (one of those gold/yellow paint jobs). I sold it after getting a few better bikes like a Repato Corso Bianchi with a full Campy Record Gruppo, a Cannondale R1000 for racing, A Quintana Roo for TTs, etc. One day I saw a Premio frame on ebay just like my old one, same size, same color and snagged it for forty bucks. I built it up with parts I had laying around and it's now running a Look carbon fiber fork, Cane Creek threadless headset, Profile Design stem, Campy Record 8-speed drive train & brakes, Dura-ace hubs and Mavic OP rims, Michelin 25mm Pro Race tires. The ride is PLUSH! If my house was burning and I could only grab one bike I really think it would be the Premio.


----------

